# Gentoo e win XP: chi boota chi???

## Rhona

Sono tornata!!! e ho una notizia drammatica, non ci ho capito un tubo sull'installazione del boot e sui filesystem. Vorrei sapere due cose: gentoo può essere installato dove precedentemente c'era solo XP??? e se si, posso installare la partizione di boot su un unità logica??

Direi di botto si ad entrambe le domande, ma su XP ho un bel po' di dati importanti che non vorrei distruggere, quindi... aspetto che qualche GURU mi illumini. Grazie mille a tutti per l'accoglienza, siete stati davvero carini con me.

PS: mi è venuta or ora l'ide adi creare un po' di spazio vuoto co un sw per Win, è una buona idea???

PPS: Vi avevo già detto che modero le chat di un sito sul GDR?? se vi interessano D&D live o da tavolo fateci una visita. O anche se non sapete che cosa sono, così imparate cose nuove.

Se lo conoscete e non vi piace.... beh... allora potete anche non visitarlo.

www.terredegliangeli.com

----------

## cerri

 *Rhona wrote:*   

> gentoo può essere installato dove precedentemente c'era solo XP???

 

Precedentemente... a cosa?

 *Rhona wrote:*   

> e se si, posso installare la partizione di boot su un unità logica??

 

E perche' mai?!?!?

 *Rhona wrote:*   

> Direi di botto si ad entrambe le domande, ma su XP ho un bel po' di dati importanti che non vorrei distruggere, quindi... 

 

Giocare con le partizioni e' sempre rischioso: prima di tutto, fatti un backup dei dati.

 *Rhona wrote:*   

> PS: mi è venuta or ora l'ide adi creare un po' di spazio vuoto co un sw per Win, è una buona idea???

 

Direi fantastica, anche perche' senno' non so dove puoi installare linux!  :Smile: 

Ma vale il discorso di prima, ossia BACKUP!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Benve

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo può essere installato dove precedentemente c'era solo XP??? e se si, posso installare la partizione di boot su un unità logica??

 

Si, Si.

 *Quote:*   

> Direi di botto si ad entrambe le domande, ma su XP ho un bel po' di dati importanti che non vorrei distruggere, quindi... aspetto che qualche GURU mi illumini.

 

Non sono di sicuro un guru  :Sad:  vado bene lo stesso  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: mi è venuta or ora l'ide adi creare un po' di spazio vuoto co un sw per Win, è una buona idea???

 

Dipende. Che sw è?

La partizione è ntfs o fat?

Anni fa (2) usai fips felicemente, comunque non era il mio computer  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PPS: Vi avevo già detto che modero le chat di un sito sul GDR?? se vi interessano D&D live o da tavolo fateci una visita. O anche se non sapete che cosa sono, così imparate cose nuove.
> 
> Se lo conoscete e non vi piace.... beh... allora potete anche non visitarlo.
> ...

 

Vorrei giocare a D&D ma il nostro master è scomparso

----------

## Rhona

Mi spiego meglio: 

Il portatile in questione è un HP pavilion con winXP preinstallato sopra, poi trafficandoci ho fatto in modo di avere un multiboot con la suse 8.0. Adesso vorrei elimiare la SUSE e mettere al suo posto gentoo, solo che non ho ben chiaro se posso farlo senza intaccare la partizione Win dato che sugli HowTo che ho letto non ho trovato nulla riguardo all'installazione con un multiboot. Adesso win è su /dev/hda1(10G) e vorrei comprendere un po' meglio come si possa installare Gentoo sul resto del disco (altri 10G) senza intaccare Win.

Spero di essere stata più chiara, oggi ho litigato con l'italiano.....

----------

## Benve

Puoi tranquillamente fare tutto durante l'installazione della gentoo.

Cancellare la suse e reinstallare qualcosa che ti faccia ripartire il tutto (grub o lilo).

per cancellare la suse basta che con fdisk dai il comando d con la partizione che la contiene(la suse) es. /dev/hda2

se vuoi mettere la partizione di boot su una unità logica perchè hai finito le partizioni primarie, puoi anche non farla e installare tutto su un'unica partizione... io ho fatto così comunque non importa dove sta, botta comunque

----------

## shev

Bhe, direi che non ci sono assolutamente problemi, puoi installare tutti i sistemi operativi che vuoi senza che si diano fastidio l'un l'altro  :Very Happy: 

Nel tuo caso direi che puoi tranquillamente considerare "inesistente" la partizione con winXP, e seguire passo passo l'howto semplicemente ricordandoti di "scalare" di una partizione ad ogni riferimento: hda1 diventa hda2, e così via (ricordatelo o rischi di cancellare win... mmm, magari dimenticalo pure  :Razz: ). Alla fine farai in modo che grub (o lilo, come preferisci) gestisca l'avvio di questo o quell'altro SO aggiustando il file di configurazione come meglio credi.

Ovviamente se hai dati sensibili e importanti su win è meglio farsi un bel backup, non si sa mai. 

Mi pare di non aver scritto nessuna eresia, poi ovviamente un conto è farle le cose e un conto dirle (farle le farei a occhi chiusi, dirle è sempre più difficile, si rischia sempre di dimenticare qualcosa)  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

Ora che e' tutto chiaro, si puoi fare quello che hai chiesto... ma questo te lo avevano gia' detto gli altri!  :Wink: 

L'unica cosa che ti consiglio, pena rimpianti, e': prima di installare gentoo, per evitare problemi, rendi attiva la partizione con Windows XP, in modo da poter bootare cmq Windows anche in caso di noie con l'installazione di Gentoo.

Se non penso male, al momento e' lilo/grub di suse che ti permette il multiboot, giusto?

----------

## Rhona

sia la suse 8.0 che la suse 8.1 utilizzano Grub.

Ho provato ad installare gentoo ieri notte, senza internet per valutre dove potessi arrivare, e ho notato che c'è un errore nell'howto in italiano, è possibile?? Non posso darvelo per certo in quanto erano le tre del mattino (solo sei ore fa) ma seguendo le istruzioni mi dava l'idea che mancavano un paio di mount dopo la scompattazione del tar. Chiaramente mi sono fermata al "emerge sync" o simile (dove tenta la connessione alla rete) e lì ho finito. 

(Per ieri sera!  :Cool:  )

Cmq penso di dovere prendere ancora la mano con questa distro, devo ammettere che quei tool grafici per installare le altre... possono far comodo  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Grazie a tutti per le vostre risposte, mi siete stati di grande aiuto (e conforto). Non mancherò di rifarmi viva non appena avrò un nuovo, increbibile, stupidissimo, problema...

----------

## shev

 *Rhona wrote:*   

> Non posso darvelo per certo in quanto erano le tre del mattino (solo sei ore fa) ma seguendo le istruzioni mi dava l'idea che mancavano un paio di mount dopo la scompattazione del tar

 

A me sembra tutto ok, che guida / howto hai guardato?

----------

## Rhona

ho visto l'help che si trova su http://www.gentoo.it/doc/gentoo-x86-1.4_rc4-install.html e rispetto al documento di installazione in inglese che si trova nel CD che ho dwloadato mancano dei mount particolari: 

```
# mount -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc
```

O, perlomeno, direi che è all'incirca così....  :Razz: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Rhona wrote:*   

> ho visto l'help che si trova su http://www.gentoo.it/doc/gentoo-x86-1.4_rc4-install.html e rispetto al documento di installazione in inglese che si trova nel CD che ho dwloadato mancano dei mount particolari:

 

Il documento a cui fare riferimento è quello sul sito ufficiale, la documentazione sul CD a volte è meno aggiornata e/o più scarna.

----------

## shev

Bhe, le due guide, italiana e inglese, paiono identiche. Il comando che dici tu mi pare apparisse nella versione 1.4_rc3 della guida, ora sostituito da "mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc".

Forse ci vorrebbe una / in più nel secondo proc, quindi:

"mount -t proc /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc"

Per il resto non saprei (e nemmeno di questo sono sicuro, smentite clamorose sono alle porte  :Very Happy: )

----------

## Rhona

Stasera pallavolo, e domani a cena con papà, quindi niente Gentoo ma tremate, perchè tornerò più inxxxxata di prima: ho promesso a me stessa che entro Lunedì mattina avrei lo installato, quindi chi volesse prendere dei giorni di ferie dal forum... beh... direi che è il momeno giusto.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Bacini digitali a tutti...................

<grrrrrrrrr... anch'io voglio un mio desktop da postare!!!!!>

----------

## cerri

 *Rhona wrote:*   

> Non mancherò di rifarmi viva non appena avrò un nuovo, increbibile, stupidissimo, problema...

 

Beh, in questo forum si risulta ben accetti se si fa qualche salutino anche ogni tanto...  :Wink: 

 *Rhona wrote:*   

> <grrrrrrrrr... anch'io voglio un mio desktop da postare!!!!!>

 

Dai, sii paziente, arrivera'!

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Forse ci vorrebbe una / in più nel secondo proc, quindi:
> 
> "mount -t proc /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc"

 

Hai perfettamente ragione, infatti gli ultimi comandi digitati sarebbero:

```
# cd /mnt/gentoo

   Sostituite "stage2" o "stage1" a "stage3"

   se volete partire da uno stage diverso dal 3.

   Se scaricate il file .tar del vostro stage, cambiate il percorso che segue con

   "/mnt/gentoo/"invece di "/mnt/cdrom/gentoo/".

#tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/gentoo/stage3-*.tar.bz2

```

Quindi quel mount fallirebbe miseramente.

----------

